# 31st May, BBQ , Reptilezone, Venomous Room open



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Hiya

We would like to invite everyone to a BBQ on the 31st may, to a BBQ at the Reptile Zone, free burgers and drinks, please could you email [email protected] if you wish to attend as it helps us cater for food. The venomous room will be open, and photo opportunities on some of our other animals will be available. The address and tel no is below

126-128 gloucester rd north, 
filton
bristol
bs34 7bq
0117 969 3013

[email protected]


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Great news - Wohic and I will definitely come along for that. I'll go stick it in the Diary now.:2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we need a full email addy please pete


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i have put the correct email address on the thread, 

pete


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I expect me and Kirst will be there  as usual


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

leptophis said:


> Hiya
> 
> We would like to invite everyone to a BBQ on the 31st may, to a BBQ at the Reptile Zone, free burgers and drinks, please could you email [email protected] if you wish to attend as it helps us cater for food. The venomous room will be open, and photo opportunities on some of our other animals will be available. The address and tel no is below
> 
> ...


 
Hello
Are there inverts as well at this


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Sounds interesting, what time are you planning for? I am working the night before but could still manage a few hours sleep and it's my birthday the next day so may have to choose a present for myself.


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

I reckon the wifey and I will be able to make it along :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Not long now folks :2thumb:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

*a nice surprise for reptile keepers*

Hiya

Just a reminder that on the 31st of May which is Bank Holiday Monday, we will be holding a BBQ at the reptile zone, we also have a guest appearance of Nigel Marven who has presented numerous television documentaries, including walking with Dinosaurs, Anaconda and venom hunters, feel free to check out his website www.nigelmarven.com, Nigel will be signing autographs and have is latest documentary on dvd available, Nigel will be available from 12pm to 3pm. All are welcome, drinks and burgers are all complimentary, however it would be very helpful if you could email me on [email protected] if you are planning on attending as this helps with catering. The venomous room will be open and the day should be good fun and a chance to catch up with Reptile Keepers. Doors will open at eleven oclock. Directions can be found on the website www.reptilezone.co.uk

We will also be having a 25% off all vivariums on that day.

Looking forward to seeing you there

Pete


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you there,


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Not long now.... !5 hours 30 minutes to be precise.....


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

kevhutch said:


> Hello
> Are there inverts as well at this


Hey Kev, Yes there are a few inverts at the Zone, emperor scorpions, and various tarantulas inc. adult singapore blue, new river rust rumps, ornamental and a few others.



kettykev said:


> Sounds interesting, what time are you planning for? I am working the night before but could still manage a few hours sleep and it's my birthday the next day so may have to choose a present for myself.


From 12 onwards I do believe.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Todays the day, looking forward to seeing some of you there !


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Make sure you wash Simon and everything!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Wish I'd seen this earlier...I'd have liked to come


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I would just like to personally Thank Pete for a wonderful Day and Nigel for being such a pleasure to meet and chat to.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Shame I couldnt go, I was helping Ally and Kirsty move house and had a sick Guinea Pig to tend to as well.

Hopefully I'll get to the next one, hope it went well


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

:2thumb:Thank you Pete and all your Staff - even Josh for a great day!:2thumb:

Nigel Marven is such a nice chap and a lot taller than he looks on TV and I don't mean the height of the TV screen, he is like six foot fourish.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lets see some pics


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I was rather impressed with the female members of staff :whistling2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Great day had some good talks.:2thumb:


----------



## zmtab (Aug 28, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Night 
i wished we lived closer then we would have come too


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Cant believe I missed Nigel Marvin too


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/524397-some-venomous-snake-photos-pete.html

Some photos from the venomous reps


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/524397-some-venomous-snake-photos-pete.html
> 
> Some photos from the venomous reps


You took some nice photos dude, good to meet ya too : victory:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

pics........


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

rather large pics wohic lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

more


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


and this one cos i usually loath pics of me but kinda like this


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

wohic said:


> more
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/dsc0017k.jpg/image


Haha my eyes are closed here :s That Burm was a heavy beast, gave me a dead back and shoulder after holding her for people to say hello.



wohic said:


> image


I love the group photo! KUDOS!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

wohic said:


> [URL="http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/9446/csc0110.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9151/csc0069.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


haha im in one wahoo :whistling2::2thumb:


----------

